

Facebook admits its third-party developers have mishandled private data - joe_the_user
http://www.betanews.com/article/Facebook-admits-its-thirdparty-developers-have-mishandled-private-data/1287428665

======
joe_the_user
This is in the headlines a but it seems to be there's more to it than the
headline.

I mean, what does "pass" even mean here? As I remember, the UID is what you
use to get all the rest of a user's information. How could you not pass it
within your application and how is passing the information bad if you already
have it.

I'm equally unsure why this a privacy violation. It seems more like a "we want
to pretend this info is private even if it's publicly searchable" kind of
thing.

~~~
joe_the_user
OK,

This
[http://voices.washingtonpost.com/fasterforward/2010/10/lates...](http://voices.washingtonpost.com/fasterforward/2010/10/latest_facebook_privacy-
news_s.html) gives some more background.

